# Cacti error - No images shown or statistics

## Fenixoid

Hello, 

i installed cacti with net-snmtp V3. Ant there ane no images displayed. 

screenshot: 

http://fenixoid.projektas.lt/cacti/non1.JPG

http://fenixoid.projektas.lt/cacti/non3.JPG

Config with sntp V3: 

net-snmp-config --create-snmpv3-user -a "mypassword" my_user 

ln -s /usr/share/snmp/snmpd.conf /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf 

/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf : 

rwuser snmp 

Debug info say, uit has to work, snmp also works: 

http://fenixoid.projektas.lt/cacti/non4.JPG

vixie cron is set to: 

```
*/5 * * * * php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1
```

Maby it's of php's disabled functions? 

disable_functions = shell_exec,proc_close,proc_get_status,proc_open,popen,pclose,system,passthru,escapeshellarg,escapeshellcmd,fork,symlink,dl,phpinfo 

```
box ~ # php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/poller.php 

Warning: exec() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/lib/poller.php on line 127 

Warning: popen() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/lib/rrd.php on line 40 
```

I deleted shell_exec, popen from disabled function list, but no effect. 

How to run this stuff in safe, secure mode? I don't want to leave shell_exec, exec, popen function available.

?

----------

## Suicidal

Try changing the verbosity of cacti.log, debugging level is great for finding out what is bugging cacti.

----------

## Fenixoid

```
06/12/2007 11:34:54 AM - POLLER: Poller[0] Maximum runtime of 292 seconds exceeded. Exiting.

06/12/2007 11:34:54 AM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:292.2018 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:9 RRDsProcessed:0
```

I'm more interested in php functions cacti needs, tha I think is the problem now.

----------

## cpaasche

I had basically the same problem with my first Cacti install.  These steps cleared up my issues.

1.  I had to add bundled-adodb to my /etc/make.conf file & recompile cacti. That brought up the systems & updated the stats in Console -> Devices.

2.  I had to run "php poller.php" from the cacti directory as root....as the apache user it did not work. That populated the rra/ directory. Then I changed permissions of rra/ & log/ back to apache.

3.  I was getting mysql insert errors in my log files but at least I had output as was not the case previously.  I had to experiment with groups & permissions.

4.  Cronjob needs to be run as apache user.

----------

## Fenixoid

 *cpaasche wrote:*   

> I had basically the same problem with my first Cacti install.  These steps cleared up my issues.
> 
> 1.  I had to add bundled-adodb to my /etc/make.conf file & recompile cacti. That brought up the systems & updated the stats in Console -> Devices.
> 
> 2.  I had to run "php poller.php" from the cacti directory as root....as the apache user it did not work. That populated the rra/ directory. Then I changed permissions of rra/ & log/ back to apache.
> ...

 

Well yeah, I read that post somewhere, but like I said, there's a problem with php:

```
box cacti # php poller.php

Warning: exec() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/lib/poller.php on line 127

Warning: popen() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/lib/rrd.php on line 40

Warning: pclose() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/lib/rrd.php on line 47

06/13/2007 01:33:33 AM - POLLER: Poller[0] Maximum runtime of 292 seconds exceeded. Exiting.

06/13/2007 01:33:33 AM - SYSTEM STATS: Time:293.1347 Method:cmd.php Processes:1 Threads:N/A Hosts:2 HostsPerProcess:2 DataSources:9 RRDsProcessed:0

Warning: pclose() has been disabled for security reasons in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/lib/rrd.php on line 47
```

I need some kind of working main php config or smth...

----------

## cpaasche

Try http://forums.cacti.net/ or http://cactiusers.org/forums/

Lots of documentation as well.

----------

